

General Electric Pitches an Industrial Internet - rpm4321
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/507831/general-electric-pitches-an-industrial-internet/

======
hakaaak
Inevitable, yet I still shudder as I think of the possibility of Skynet (self-
aware technology removing humans from the equation) or
cyberterrorism/cyberwarfare. If everything is connected, nothing is secure.

